# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Eden 501 external canister filter

## the_r0ck

Hi, 

Heard of the Eden 501 or something like that. Can't seem to find any alternatives. 

Felt kinda silly to buy a 300l/h (or is it 450l/h?) filters like the Atman Ef-1 (or similar models).

----------


## brianclaw

I'm switching the filter on my 1.5ft tank soon, it's currently using a Zoo Med 501 canister filter, which is the exact same thing as the Eden 501 canister.

----------


## benny

> It's currently using a Zoo Med 501 canister filter, which is the exact same thing as the Eden 501 canister.


Brian,

Is the Zoo Med filter running on 100/110V or 220/240V? This filter seems pretty good for a shrimp or dwarf cichlid tank.

Cheers,

----------


## brianclaw

The Zoo Med's on 110V, I had to use a transformer for it. Funny thing is that the company is a fairly big one, but they do not have a 220V version of this same filter. I guess the Eden distributor is still the one to bug for a small canister...

----------


## benny

> The Zoo Med's on 110V, I had to use a transformer for it. Funny thing is that the company is a fairly big one, but they do not have a 220V version of this same filter. I guess the Eden distributor is still the one to bug for a small canister...


Looks like Eden is the only supplier for the 220V version of the 501 canister filter that is correct for Singapore. (Do take note that the Taiwanese Eden 501 is running on 110V). As for accessories, SUDO (from Japan) stocks it and you get the best of both worlds if you have access to both Eden and SUDO stockists.

Seems like a lot of dwarf cichlids fans and shrimp keepers are interested in this filter. Perhaps AQ should do a mass order?

Cheers,

----------


## spinex

> Looks like Eden is the only supplier for the 220V version of the 501 canister filter that is correct for Singapore. (Do take note that the Taiwanese Eden 501 is running on 110V). As for accessories, SUDO (from Japan) stocks it and you get the best of both worlds if you have access to both Eden and SUDO stockists.
> 
> Seems like a lot of dwarf cichlids fans and shrimp keepers are interested in this filter. Perhaps AQ should do a mass order?
> 
> Cheers,


Do we have a distributor in Singapore for Eden ? Read in many forums many people interested in this. Was informed that this Eden 501 was sold for around SG$30-35 in HK.

----------


## brianclaw

I know some guys over at Petfrd are in talks with either the distibutor(Eden), or a LFS to bring the filter in. Funny thing, I wonder why the Eden distributor here didn't bring the filter in, in the first place... I wouldn't mind having another filter for my other half's 4+ gallon tank.

----------


## benny

> Do we have a distributor in Singapore for Eden ? Read in many forums many people interested in this. Was informed that this Eden 501 was sold for around SG$30-35 in HK.


I think it's more like twice the price....Seems like the prices keep getting misquoted. Some got it for as much as S$100 which is even more expensive than the Eheim 2213.

Anyway, for those not familiar, it has a relative lower flow rate and hence more suitable for smaller tanks for dwarf cichlids and shrimps. Also, there are accessories to include a prefilter that makes it suitable for shrimp tanks. Lastly, you can convert this external filter to a external hanging filter for your 1.5 to 2 ft tanks too.

Cheers,

----------


## benny

> Petfrd are in talks with either the distibutor(Eden), or a LFS to bring the filter in.


In this case, there is no point to do an AQ mass order then since there is one going on already. I doubt there will be enough orders on our end anyway as there are more plant than fish/shrimp crazy folks here.

Cheers,

----------


## bezz

Got my relative to get one for me from HK a few weeks back and it came up to about S$30  :Smile:

----------


## spinex

> Got my relative to get one for me from HK a few weeks back and it came up to about S$30


Hi Bezz,

Yup you are the one which i read cost $30. I also read 1 more different user in another forum that he also got it for around that price.

Benny,

Now you see HK is selling S$30.  :Grin:

----------


## benny

> Got my relative to get one for me from HK a few weeks back and it came up to about S$30


I bought one for HK$200...which works out to be S$46.5. Perhaps you got a good deal indeed!! Care to share which shop it was from?

Cheers,

----------


## Swoop

> The Zoo Med's on 110V, I had to use a transformer for it. Funny thing is that the company is a fairly big one, but they do not have a 220V version of this same filter. I guess the Eden distributor is still the one to bug for a small canister...


hi..may i know wat type of transformer u bought n where u bought it....my sis bought for me this equipment but i know nuts abt electrical stuffs  :Embarassed:  ..thnx

----------


## brianclaw

Hi Swoop, depending on the filter, you may not need the transformer, but I got it from Sim Lim Tower. You can also try good hardware shops, they may have what you need. From what I can remember, there should be a little silver sticker on top of the filter, it will tell you the volt rating. 220/240V won't need a transformer.

Benny, maybe a mass order here might be a good idea. It's already been a while with no news on the other site on whether they are getting the filter, or not. I know I'll definitely be in on this...

----------


## bezz

> I bought one for HK$200...which works out to be S$46.5. Perhaps you got a good deal indeed!! Care to share which shop it was from?
> 
> Cheers,


My relative didn't charge me but she said it cost about HK$175 which is S$30+. No idea which shop she got it from exactly, but its from the street that is full of LFS.

----------


## benny

> My relative didn't charge me but she said it cost about HK$175 which is S$30+. No idea which shop she got it from exactly, but its from the street that is full of LFS.


Then it must be Tung Choi Street. I got mine from there too.

Based on today's exchange rate...HK$175 is equivalent to S$38.20. Usually bank rates are money changer rates differ slightly too. So prices should be closer to S$40 rather than S$30 (contrary to misconception). I think that's a great deal since the filter is selling for like US$38 to US$48 on some US sites and some shops in Taiwan seems to be pricing it at NT$2000 (which is about S$100).

Let me go dig out for some specs for this filter...

Cheers,

p.s. exchange rate based on http://www.expedia.com

----------


## Green Baron

My colleague bought 2 units from HK a few weeks back for HKD200.

----------


## benny

ok...some specifications for this elusive filter...



Flow rate is up too 300 L per hour and the 230V model uses 5 watts of eletricity.

From Eden's site..



> The performance of the pump, the compact shape and the large number of accessories make it ideal for aquariums up to 60 Litres.
> 
> The filter comes complete with intake system, hoses and connecting elbows and with a spray-bar outlet for better surface oxygen exchange at the water surface (or you can use the water diverter which can be oriented as required).
> 
> The two filter stages, biological and mechanical, have been carefully calculated and provide a very large surface for the best filter action giving the advantage of a better eco-system.
> 
> The filter comes complete with ceramic biological supports and a mechanical fine porosity sponge.
> 
> The two chambers can alternatively be used with any preferred media.
> ...


What is of interest is that in various American sites, the 501 filters are touted to be good even if it runs dry for 30 days.




> Includes special water pump motor that can run dry for up to 30 days without damage to the unit.


Cheers,

----------


## benny

Incidentally, there is an optional conversion kit that allows you to convert this filter to a hang on filter too! Cool!



Sold separately.

Take note that the power cord from the Eden 501 is only 1.4 m long. May be too short for some users.

Cheers,

----------


## benny

Ok. Besides Eden in Italy being the original manufacturer, we know Zoo Med also carries this as a turtle filter in 110V.

In Japan, it's sold and distributed by a the pet division of Sudo & Company Inc (remember the Starpet caves?) under the name of Edenic Scelto V2.



Direct link to product site here. This product retails for JPY 7000. That's more than S$100. Discount price hovers round JPY 5780.

I assume that V2 could mean version 2 and it seems like the Japanese has a precut to size pre filter sponge. Need to check the direction of flow to be sure.

Anyway, seems like only the Japanese site has accessories for the filter.

  
Roka rock bio media (600 JPY), Roka ring bio media (500 JPY) and Glass ring bio media (600 JPY)

 
Filter mat (500 JPY) and black internal filter foam (also available in blue) (700 JPY)

 
Pre filter set with strainer foam (1000 JPY) and replacement strainer foam (400 JPY)

Looks like the Japanese set is most suitable for shrimps tanks given the custom made strainer. However you can just buy the prefilter set and fix on to your 220V Eden 501.

Cheers,

----------


## joe

so benny, why not conduct a MO for AQ here? pretty sure someone will go HK over new year and we might take the MO from there  :Grin:

----------


## Cacatuoides

Hi folks,

I just got my unit for HK this week....will be taking pictures of it tmr nite once i get home.....will also be doing a product test and review on it, with a 1.5ft bare tank (water only)......its realli small and cute, extremely satisfied when i saw it....stay tune for more updayes tmr!!!  :Smile:

----------


## neon

will this eden external filter too strong for 1ft cube tank ? I don't like HOT or internal filter for the 1ft cube tank.

Cheers

----------


## brianclaw

It's just nice for a 1ft cube. I was using it on mine a while back.

----------


## imrog

hi benny, do you know the purpose of the little plastic round thing that came with the hang on attachment?

----------


## neon

Got someone to get me a 501 from HK. Setup it within 30mins . 

Initially faced some bubbling issue from the output/return to tank. Tilted it slightly after 15mins all bubbles cleared out. Primming holes is really good , just top up and lock it up. No more messy suction etc. 

Observation :
1) flexible tube/hose is very short and soft. Size is also quite small compare to Eheim 2213 hose.
2) Hard tubing for the rainbar and the suction also very small. Very proprietary /odd diameter size. Will be difficult to get compatible part , I think.
3) the 2 x Z-bending elbow and suction cap are really great and one side of the elbow has screw to fasten the hose .
4) water flow is strong , I think almost as strong as my 2213, judging from the water gush out distance.
5) plenty of room for biorings but use one pack (two packs provided) + filter wool + biohome+filter wool.

So far have been running for 1 solid day , no sign of problem yet. Everything still intact and no leaking.

No sure whether this 501 will be too strong for 1ft cube tank or not.

Cheers

----------


## benny

> hi benny, do you know the purpose of the little plastic round thing that came with the hang on attachment?


Sorry. I'm not too familiar with this filter. Maybe some of the others would have figured out and help you with that.

Cheers,

----------


## Green Baron

> hi benny, do you know the purpose of the little plastic round thing that came with the hang on attachment?


You stick that thing at the bottom of the Eden 501 filter and the other end will press against the side of the tank. This is similar to the round knob that comes with hang on filter.

----------


## anaconda

Is this filter big enough for a 2 ft tank? 60x45x30?

----------


## neon

I think so ! I am testing it on my 24"x22"x18" (luohan size) tank, together with 2213 to compare the flow rate. 

If you bioload is really high , then it will be different !

----------


## anaconda

> I think so ! I am testing it on my 24"x22"x18" (luohan size) tank, together with 2213 to compare the flow rate. 
> 
> If you bioload is really high , then it will be different !


Cool thanks

----------


## Green Baron

> Is this filter big enough for a 2 ft tank? 60x45x30?


Ok if you don't have high bioload.

----------


## Weirong

Just got the filter today from Benny and hooked it up to my 3ft x 1.5ft x 1ft shrimp tank. 

A few observations:

Installation is a real breeze. Got it up and running within 20 minutes!
The filter runs really silent and I was able to hide it easily behind the tank. I also liked that the intake/output tubes are transparent. It would be perfect if they made the rubber suctions transparant as well. 
Flowrate is quite good for such a small canister filter and it's just nice for shrimps even though mine is a 3ft tank. Was previously using an Eheim 2026 and I have seen my shrimps fly... :Grin:  

Now for the bad part...
The rubber hoses are way way too SHORT! I didn't want to place it behind my tank (Why would I do that when I have a cabinet!?!?) but no choice! And I couldn't use any of my Eheim hoses at all. Anyone has seen hoses of this dimension anywhere? 
By hook or by crook, I will get my Eden 501 into the cabinet...  :Evil:

----------


## Cacatuoides

can the small pump be able to push the water up to the tank if we were to place this small filter under our tank similar to wat we normally do with the eheim filters?? heard tat it is best place level with the tank.....any observations?

cheers!

----------


## benny

> Now for the bad part...
> The rubber hoses are way way too SHORT! I didn't want to place it behind my tank (Why would I do that when I have a cabinet!?!?) but no choice! And I couldn't use any of my Eheim hoses at all. Anyone has seen hoses of this dimension anywhere?


C328 carries the 9/12 mm hose.....but it's green!!! It's from Eheim. No wonder about the horrible color. 

And do take note that the flow rate will drop if the hose is too long. Also, I hope your Eheim filter was not disconnected. If you did, I hope you transfered the media from the Eheim to the Eden.

Cheers,

----------


## Weirong

> C328 carries the 9/12 mm hose.....but it's green!!! It's from Eheim. No wonder about the horrible color. 
> 
> And do take note that the flow rate will drop if the hose is too long.
> 
> Cheers,


Actually, I only need about 1ft more of the hoses to get the Eden into my cabinet!  :Mad:  
The flow rate shouldn't drop that much by increasing a ft of hose I guess?
But green... kind of ruins everything when you thought everything is so transparent and clear...  :Exasperated:

----------


## anaconda

Anyone figured how to extend the L-Joints? The one thats connected to my rainbar is a little too short. Its quite near to the top of the tank

----------


## benny

> Anyone figured how to extend the L-Joints? The one thats connected to my rainbar is a little too short. Its quite near to the top of the tank


Use a 9/12 mm hose if you like or a transparent plastic tube of similar size.

Cheers,

----------


## Ian Lim

> Just got the filter today from Benny and hooked it up to my 3ft x 1.5ft x 1ft shrimp tank.


hi Weirong, 

can post a pic of your shrimp tank, I am thinking of getting a customise tank for my shrimp using the Eden 501. Is the flowrate for the Eden 501 overpowered or underpowered for your 3ft?

----------


## Weirong

> hi Weirong, 
> 
> can post a pic of your shrimp tank, I am thinking of getting a customise tank for my shrimp using the Eden 501. Is the flowrate for the Eden 501 overpowered or underpowered for your 3ft?


Yup, will post a pic soon. The flow rate should be just nice. Those are shrimps anyway...  :Grin:

----------


## Ian Lim

> Yup, will post a pic soon. The flow rate should be just nice. Those are shrimps anyway...


yah, expensive shrimp - CRS , looking forward to your pic. tks.

----------


## coryfav

> The rubber hoses are way way too SHORT! I didn't want to place it behind my tank (Why would I do that when I have a cabinet!?!?) but no choice! And I couldn't use any of my Eheim hoses at all. Anyone has seen hoses of this dimension anywhere?


Have you tried any of the hardware shops? Some of them do carry a range of rubber hoses.  :Wink:

----------


## Weirong

> yah, expensive shrimp - CRS , looking forward to your pic. tks.


Just uploaded the pictures of my shrimp tank. You may want to take a look. Cheers!

----------


## Ian Lim

> Just uploaded the pictures of my shrimp tank. You may want to take a look. Cheers!


Thanks Weirong.

----------

